# Riverside Fainters birth announcements!!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I totally did not even make a topic in the waiting room! I only bred 2 does this year, to different bucks. First up, Rising Sun Goat Farm Elvira bred to WP Valor. She kidded on day 145 with triplets. Tally is 2 does, 1 buck and lots of color! Babies names are Riverside Fainters Wicked Dreams (b&w), Riverside Fainters Perfect Poison (mostly white), Riverside Fainters Locked & Loaded (tri-color).


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwww congratulations on healthy triplets!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

(woot)Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Locked and loaded looks like neopolitan ice cream.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations! Locked and loaded looks like neopolitan ice cream.


That's what my mom said!! Debating on keeping him.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

They’re adorable!! I have a question that I’m wondering if you could help me with since you have fainters...I have a doe due in March, a first freshener, that I cannot get used to the milk stand for my life!! She will barely even step up on it & if I walk in while she’s on there, she immediately faints & falls over??? I’ve been milking the others in her stall hoping she’d see it’s a good place to be fed but she’s not having it at all!! Any advice???


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> They're adorable!! I have a question that I'm wondering if you could help me with since you have fainters...I have a doe due in March, a first freshener, that I cannot get used to the milk stand for my life!! She will barely even step up on it & if I walk in while she's on there, she immediately faints & falls over??? I've been milking the others in her stall hoping she'd see it's a good place to be fed but she's not having it at all!! Any advice???


You may have to force her up a couple times.. go slow. I have 1 buck that gets stiff at everything and he has a heck of a time getting on it.. how steep is the ramp?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Such cuteness! Congratulations!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Riverside Fainters said:


> You may have to force her up a couple times.. go slow. I have 1 buck that gets stiff at everything and he has a heck of a time getting on it.. how steep is the ramp?


I have twice & she got completely stiff & fell over, it's kinda funny but not it doesn't even have a ramp, they can just step right up to it, even my little babies jump right up on it. I've put her food up there but she won't even go near it so I end up moving it or her buddy Violet will gladly eat it!! She's making me crazy & due in March, so I'm not sure how I'll ever milk her ‍♀


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Try building a ramp. Myotonics will freeze up on jumping up on strange things. If she is used to jumping onto anything allready in your pwn, move it to milk stand and let her jump onto that first.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Or add a smaller step..


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful babies congratulations!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute kids! I have always loved fainters but not many people sell quality registered bucks and does around me.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations, they're all beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness they're gorgeous!! I wish I could find some quality ones like that near me! I have an unregistered fainter and we are in LOVE with the breed now!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable <3


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

We have more kids on the ground!! We have 2 doelings out of Izzy an Sailor! Born tonight, and she waited until my boyfriend got home. Both appear to be polled.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

OpieDoodle said:


> Oh my goodness they're gorgeous!! I wish I could find some quality ones like that near me! I have an unregistered fainter and we are in LOVE with the breed now!


Where are you located?? I could help you find some! Or possibly get some of mine to you! Lol


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

SandyNubians said:


> Cute kids! I have always loved fainters but not many people sell quality registered bucks and does around me.


Where are you located?


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Riverside Fainters said:


> Where are you located?? I could help you find some! Or possibly get some of mine to you! Lol


I'm in ohio!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

OpieDoodle said:


> I'm in ohio!


Check out Twin Creek Fainters!! Kristy has awesome goats. Also check out myotonicgoatregistry.net under breeder directory


----------

